# Glenn Beck suspended? no, but feel free to post your delusional ravings here



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

He is off this week. Was this planned or did they ask him to lay low for a bit because of the backlash he is getting for his "Obama is a racist" rant.

Discuss.

threads merged and title changed by del


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow, I feel alone here...lol


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> He is off this week. Was this planned or did they ask him to lay low for a bit because of the backlash he is getting for his "Obama is a racist" rant.
> 
> Discuss.



If you are interested in facts, why not email the show? That would be the logical first step, instead of trying to foment rumors as fact.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry, I can't say, Zona.  It's been a long time since I could stomach the right wing talk shows although I used to listen all the time and even longer since I could stomach a left wing commentator.

I had no idea Beck was taking the week off.

Immie


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > He is off this week. Was this planned or did they ask him to lay low for a bit because of the backlash he is getting for his "Obama is a racist" rant.
> ...



Email fox for facts?  That is funny.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Given your first post, it doesn't appear you are interested in facts. What is the point of asking if you don't really know?  Are you in the habit of talking to yourself just to hear yourself talk?


----------



## manifold (Aug 20, 2009)

My money is on a suspension, kept on the down-low.  In which case they likely wouldn't tell some schmoe about it who sends in an email.


----------



## JenT (Aug 20, 2009)

pssst, Zona, when did you run over BGG's puppy....


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > BasicGreatGuy said:
> ...



Seriously, did you just ask this?  What the hell?


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> He is off this week. Was this planned or did they ask him to lay low for a bit because of the backlash he is getting for his "Obama is a racist" rant.
> 
> Discuss.



Rehab perhaps?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

JenT said:


> pssst, Zona, when did you run over BGG's puppy....



We don't run over puppy's, we fight them in pits.  Then do two years in Leavenworth, do time, try to start over.

Now back to the question of this thread, was Beck suspended or was this vacation planned?


----------



## manifold (Aug 20, 2009)

I would wager a pretty penny that it wasn't a planned vacation.


----------



## JenT (Aug 20, 2009)

If they throw him under the bus I'm going to be real disappointed in fox news


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

JenT said:


> If they throw him under the bus I'm going to be real disappointed in fox news



Do you think Fox news cares about content?  Its all about $$$ and if enough sponsors leave, that's it, Beck is gone.


We will see.  Either way, him not being here this week could have been scheduled.  I just don't know.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

I wish libroids would spend just half the time and energy on politicians as they do they do on pundits...

Distorted priorities...


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> I wish libroids would spend just half the time and energy on politicians as they do they do on pundits...
> 
> Distorted priorities...



He he...he said libroids.  I get it.  That funny.  You a funny guy.    Now back on the rail, was this "vacation" planned or not?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > I wish libroids would spend just half the time and energy on politicians as they do they do on pundits...
> ...



I'm sure this is important to you...  I imagine you have personal logs of all pundit activity...  Probably an Excel sheet for each one...

It's truly what's important in today's thriving economy and ever-growing job market...


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Fair enough.  The next time a personality calls the president a racist and then is suddenly off for a week, I will start another thread.

Is that fair?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> He is off this week. Was this planned or did they ask him to lay low for a bit because of the backlash he is getting for his "Obama is a racist" rant.
> 
> Discuss.



Everyone gets vacations all the time. But if they did do something like you are implying, I would have a reason to boycott a TV station.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > He is off this week. Was this planned or did they ask him to lay low for a bit because of the backlash he is getting for his "Obama is a racist" rant.
> ...



Honestly,  I am not implying anything. I am asking a question.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I don't care what you do...  Liberal hacks are just laugh material...

Carry on...


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



He's a media personality, any number of things can take them away from their primary work, movie deals, other shows, family, vacations ... so ... until there's a story somewhere, no one knows.

But as I said, if they remove him just because of something he said ... I would boycott that station.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

PS: As far as I know, based on his own actions and words, Obama is racist.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> PS: As far as I know, based on his own actions and words, Obama is racist.



Its a good thing you don't have sponsors...  Obama a racist...lol..

Too bad you cant ask his grandmother or his mother, huh...


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



So no comment on my post?  Is that fair?


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > PS: As far as I know, based on his own actions and words, Obama is racist.
> ...



they're just typical white people, clinging to their guns, xenophobia and religion, what do they know?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > PS: As far as I know, based on his own actions and words, Obama is racist.
> ...



He doesn't seem to like anyone who is white ... especially old white men.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Beck emulates freedom of speech ... and as long as he does, he has my support, even though I never watch him.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> So no comment on my post?  Is that fair?



I already commented...

It's unimportant to the vast majority of Americans...

That is the gist of my comments on the subject...

I also added that I wished libroids would spend less time on pundits and more time on politicians...

Are these difficult concepts?


----------



## hjmick (Aug 20, 2009)

> The industry blog TVNewser is reporting that  a campaign to push advertisers off the Glenn Beck Show appears to have taken its toll  but an e-mail provided by Beck's camp seems to show otherwise.
> 
> From TVNewser:
> 
> ...




Beck, Fox source dispute vacation [UPDATED] - Ben Smith - POLITICO.com


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Typical white people?  Racist!


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Beck emulates freedom of speech ... and as long as he does, he has my support, even though I never watch him.



Yet you call Obama a racist because of something he said?


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



i agree. why do you support him?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Beck emulates freedom of speech ... and as long as he does, he has my support, even though I never watch him.
> ...



But I did not say he couldn't or shouldn't be allowed to say it ... now did I.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So no comment on my post?  Is that fair?
> ...



The difficult concept I am trying to adhere to is the fact that you are speaking for the vast majority of Americans. How can you do that?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Uh, you just said that, and believe me, I don't support you...


----------



## Agnapostate (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Fair enough, now can you tell us what exactly did Obama say that makes you think he is a racist?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Agnapostate said:


>



That genuinely made me LOL.  Thank you.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Not going into that now, too much of it and derailing the thread as it is.

I support one thing that Obama is against, one thing that, as I said, Beck emulates .... anyone who goes against free speech is an enemy to America, period.


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



no, obama made those statements, although i did conflate them.

so why do you support him?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 20, 2009)

JenT said:


> If they throw him under the bus I'm going to be real disappointed in fox news






Certainly no more than the REST of US.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



If this were important to the vast majority of Americans, you would be hearing more about it...

I can honestly telly you that the vast majority of Americans don't care that I bowled a 268 tonight and that would be an entirely accurate statement, but it was important to me (and my wife/team-mate), so I absolutely believe this topic is important to you KOS Kids and DU'ers...


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Agnapostate said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Of course it would...  Pundits are important to you...


----------



## Fred Freeloader (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm just surprised he's being suspended and losing 20 advertisers over this remark and not over his pretend murder of Nancy Pelosi on air, or his rant about how he was going to kill Michael Moore, or his inciting of riots, which is in fact illegal - not to mention he's a friggin idiot. He was already fired from one cable network, but then FOX has much lower standards than the rest.

The saddest part is that so many people, like some of those on this website, can't even think for themselves and must rely on Beck or Limbaugh or some other hate monger for their talking points and deepest thoughts. I choose to think for myself.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

What is really sad about this thread is, most of the people here think they are the cream of the crop, intelligencia on this board.

Its the middle of freaking August. The vacation time of the year. And you honestly wonder whether there is some conspiracy to hide that he has been suspended? Why? Because you are overly optimistic. Absolutely nothing has changed this past month for him. He isnt any more controversial then he ever was before.

If Fox was worried about what Glenn Beck was saying, do you honestly think they would quietly suspend him? Hell no. What would that do? They would public disclaim him and announce that they are unhappy with what he is saying. 

This has got to be one of the dumbest theories Ive ever heard. and I really hate that. Because whenever I say that you guys go and come up with some idea thats even dumber and prove me wrong. I cant imagine what youll come up with next.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 
If you were not implying, you would have said "Where is Glenn Beck?"

Besides Obama is a racist


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Thank you Voice of America!


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> This has got to be one of the *dumbest *theories Ive ever heard. and I really hate that. Because whenever I say that you guys go and come up with some idea thats even dumber and prove me wrong. I cant imagine what* youll *come up with next.



Oh the irony.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> What is really sad about this thread is, most of the people here think they are the cream of the crop, intelligencia on this board.
> 
> Its the middle of freaking August. The vacation time of the year. And you honestly wonder whether there is some conspiracy to hide that he has been suspended? Why? Because you are overly optimistic. Absolutely nothing has changed this past month for him. He isnt any more controversial then he ever was before.
> 
> ...






Absolutely NOTHING has changed for Beck over the last month!!!??? Are you KIDDING!!?? He has lost a host of sponsors which could mean MILLIONS for Fox.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Thank you Voice of America!



You really think America cares about my bowling scores?

wow...


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the *dumbest *theories Ive ever heard. and I really hate that. Because whenever I say that you guys go and come up with some idea thats even dumber and prove me wrong. I cant imagine what* youll *come up with next.
> ...



Really ... Avatar just shattered your delusions and that's all you can come up with?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > What is really sad about this thread is, most of the people here think they are the cream of the crop, intelligencia on this board.
> ...



Actually Beck lost 20 sponsors...but the problem is, the sponsors didn't leave fox, they left Beck.


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the *dumbest *theories Ive ever heard. and I really hate that. Because whenever I say that you guys go and come up with some idea thats even dumber and prove me wrong. I cant imagine what* youll *come up with next.
> ...



please tell me you're not crowing over a typo.

pathetic.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

dr.house said:


> i wish libroids would spend just half the time and energy on politicians as they do they do on pundits...
> 
> Distorted priorities...



+1


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



The title of this is "Glenn Beck suspended?" and that is not good enough for you to think I wasn't implying anything.  I should have said "Where is Glenn Beck"?  LOL

You funny.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > PS: As far as I know, based on his own actions and words, Obama is racist.
> ...



Why ask them when you can simply look at what he wrote.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No one seems to understand irony.  Its not about a typo, its about saying something is dumb and misspelling something in the same post.

Irony, get it?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Voice of America!
> ...



Nope, America cares because you speak for the vast majority of them.  Somehow you ended up with that job according to you, right?


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



yeah, and you don't.

thanks anyway.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



This is the equivalence of saying....I know you are, but what am I.  Wow.  Ok.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Careful, you highlighted "dumbest" and "youll".  

Well, 1) dumbest is spelled correctly.

Dumbest Definition | Definition of Dumbest at Dictionary.com

And 2) youll is simply a typo as in he missed the apostrophe. 

Sorry, Avatar, I realize I don't need to stand up for you.

Immie


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



no, it's not, and the word you meant to use is equivalent.

how ironic


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Especially since they are both spelled correctly.

You do realize that youll is a contraction of you will/you shall dont you zona?

I rest my case.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No, it's a typo.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> No one seems to understand irony.  Its not about a typo, its about saying something is dumb and misspelling something in the same post.
> 
> Irony, get it?



And how exactly do you spell youll?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I am sure he appreciates the back up, but by missing the apostrophe, doesn't that make the word misspelled?  

Again, I screw up all the time, believe me.  I just found this ironic.  Saying something is dumb, and spelling you'll the way he did.  I am not a grammar Nazi, I suck myself,  I just like pointing out irony.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 20, 2009)

So AV are you going to respond to my post? If you think NOTHING has changed for Beck over the last month then I think you are just being WILLFULLY ignorant. Sorry to use such terms but can you provide a better explanation?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Lack of interest on this subject is evident in that there are no reports on it anywhere in the LMSM or on algore's interwebs (outside of likely lib hack blogs)...  That should be telling to you, but I suspect your miniscule Pundit-Obsessive brain can't figure this out...  I'm sure you and the other Pundit-Obsessives here think this should be the leading story in tomorrows NYSlimes, but even they think it's not newsworthy...

You have succeeded in making a mockery of yourself and have provided a great source of humor in this thread, although I don't think that was your intention...


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > No one seems to understand irony.  Its not about a typo, its about saying something is dumb and misspelling something in the same post.
> ...



You'll.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> No, it's a typo.



That would imply i care about the apostrophe. I dont. What can I say im lazy. 

Whats so funny about this is zona is too dumb to realize that the word was spelled correctly.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Really you sort of shouldn't rest your case.  Expand your mind a bit.  You'll thank me later...

Now back to irony, you are going to rest your case and spell dont like that?  Its actually "don't".

Again, I enjoy pointing out things that are ironic.  Just saying.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So AV are you going to respond to my post? If you think NOTHING has changed for Beck over the last month then I think you are just being WILLFULLY ignorant. Sorry to use such terms but can you provide a better explanation?



20 sponsors and counting.  Beck is pretty powerful though.  He may ride this out.  Time will tell.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > pssst, Zona, when did you run over BGG's puppy....
> ...



why don't you trip your ass over to MSNBC and ask olbernotaman?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Man, I can't wait until these kids go back to school...

It'll be nice to read threads started by adults again....


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


Thank you, oh vast speaker of Americans.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's a typo.
> ...



Okay ... it's a typo due to being lazy ... still, punctuation errors like that are just typos.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So AV are you going to respond to my post? If you think NOTHING has changed for Beck over the last month then I think you are just being WILLFULLY ignorant. Sorry to use such terms but can you provide a better explanation?



he's rich beyond your wildest dreams,, whatever happened Beck will survive. not that puts a twist in yer pretzel huh?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's a typo.
> ...



They taught you that in school?  If you miss apostrophe, the word is spelled correctly?  Wow.  Ok.

Oh and its don't, not dont. Its I'm, not im   This is fun but believe me, I screw up as well.

Now back to Beck, honestly, I don't know if this "vacation" was scheduled.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 20, 2009)

I predict Beck winds up dead and alone. He'll jump back into a bottle and kill himself.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Really you sort of shouldn't rest your case.  Expand your mind a bit.  You'll thank me later...
> 
> Now back to irony, you are going to rest your case and spell dont like that?  Its actually "don't".
> 
> Again, I enjoy pointing out things that are ironic.  Just saying.



Congratulations. You are now officially the dumbest person on this board.

You can't win an argument so you have to revert to missing apostrophes to divert the topic. You cant come up with anything more substantive. Oh wow! I mispelled correctly spelled words. I must be so damn stupid!

You do realize there is a difference between spelling and grammar dont you?

You also realize that ability to communicate has absolutely no bearing on intelligence dont you? If it did, Stephen Hawking would be one of the stupidest people alive.

What's ironic is you are too dumb to realize how stupid you look trying to point out the non-stupidity of others.

Don't worry though. Im sure Chris or Sealy or one of the others will dethrone you soon enough.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You're welcome...  I'm glad to be able to educate the brain-dead, mindless, leftist hacks like yourself...  Hopefully you'll take what you learn here back to Mrs. Johnson's English class next semester...  Have her call me if she needs verification of your "outside the classroom" education...


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > So AV are you going to respond to my post? If you think NOTHING has changed for Beck over the last month then I think you are just being WILLFULLY ignorant. Sorry to use such terms but can you provide a better explanation?
> ...



Actually you may be right.  Like I posted earlier, the sponsors are leaving him, not Fox.  Time will tell.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I predict Beck winds up dead and alone. He'll jump back into a bottle and kill himself.



Doubt it, with all the outrage he is getting for expressing his opinions, he'll have offers for the rest of his life.

The irony here, you can thank Obama (or at least his supporters) for ensuring that Beck never has to retire.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I predict Beck winds up dead and alone. He'll jump back into a bottle and kill himself.



kind of hard to jump back into the bottle if he is already dead isnt it? Kind of hard to be alone if you're dead too. 

Where do you people get this stuff?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Really you sort of shouldn't rest your case.  Expand your mind a bit.  You'll thank me later...
> ...



The title of this thread is "Glenn Beck suspended?"...lets get back to that.  Before we do though, can we talk about the irony of you misspelling mispelled?  Or do I look dumb bringing this up as well?

Then can we go back to Beck not being here for a week after he called the president a racist?  Please.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow AVA that's quite a comeback almost as good as slamming you for not putting in apostrophies.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 20, 2009)

AVA you never did explain how you can come to the conclusion that NOTHING has changed for Beck over the last month.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> JenT said:
> 
> 
> > If they throw him under the bus I'm going to be real disappointed in fox news
> ...


then STOP WATCHING


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You're a conspiracy theorist ... Fox already addressed it, or did you miss that while being too busy focusing on completely unrelated typos ... of course you did.

Lot's of people have called Obama racist ... seriously ... do you just hate freedom?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I predict Beck winds up dead and alone. He'll jump back into a bottle and kill himself.
> ...



Dammit, I knew somehow Obama would be blamed for this.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> The title of this thread is "Glenn Beck suspended?"...lets get back to that.  Before we do though, can we talk about the irony of you misspelling mispelled?  Or do I look dumb bringing this up as well?
> 
> Then can we go back to Beck not being here for a week after he called the president a racist?  Please.



Shouldn't you be getting started on your "What I Did This Summer" essay?  You don't want to start the new year off on a downer, do you?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



It's only blame to idiots like you who see free advertising as a bad thing, while still giving it.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread is "Glenn Beck suspended?"...lets get back to that.  Before we do though, can we talk about the irony of you misspelling mispelled?  Or do I look dumb bringing this up as well?
> ...



I know you are, but what am I?  Back to Beck not being on a week after he called the president a racist and him losing 20 sponsors.  Comments on that?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Fox addressed it ... it's vacation season ... you are just looking to attack anyone who exercises their freedom of speech ... like your butt buddy in the White House.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> The title of this thread is "Glenn Beck suspended?"...lets get back to that.  Before we do though, can we talk about the irony of you misspelling mispelled?  Or do I look dumb bringing this up as well?
> 
> Then can we go back to Beck not being here for a week after he called the president a racist?  Please.



You look stupid pretty much saying whatever. You can't deal with arguments against your stupidity so you divert the thread, then you get trounced on your diversion and now you are trying to change the subject back and pretend as though it wasnt already addressed.

The President is a racist. Glenn and everyone else has been pointing that out for well over a year. You'd know this if you actually bothered listening to what Glenn and other radio hosts say instead of listening to what others say they said.

Its the middle of august. The month with the highest volume of vacations in the year. And you guys are wondering if he was suspended for repeating what everyone has been saying since the campaign. What everyone who has bothered to read Obama's book realizes. He thinks very poorly of white people.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I gave you my comments...

Mrs. Jonson is NOT going to be happy that you are failing reading comprehension...

Do you need a tutor?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Thanks for the update. Can you tell me what Fox said about Beck and his "vacation".  Was it scheduled?  If so, that is cool, if not, why?  A link would be fantastic.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This has got to be one of the *dumbest *theories Ive ever heard. and I really hate that. Because whenever I say that you guys go and come up with some idea thats even dumber and prove me wrong. I cant imagine what* youll *come up with next.
> ...


yeah, cause typos and spelling errors are so ironic


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> I gave you my comments...
> 
> Mrs. Jonson is NOT going to be happy that you are failing reading comprehension...
> 
> Do you need a tutor?



I am not sure God could tutor him. Not because of any lack of ability on God's part but because I dont think he would listen no matter how good the teacher is.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That's obvious...

Why are you asking this question here and not at Glenn Beck's website or the FoxNews website?

Do you believe people here have secret knowledge of the pundits you are so blatantly obsessed with?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


now THAT is irony


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > I gave you my comments...
> ...



I believe you wholeheartedly....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, cause typos and spelling errors are so ironic



Especially when the real mistake is grammar and not spelling and it has nothing to do with intelligence.

I'll write grammatically correct when I'm writing a paper. I am not wasting the effort for a public message board when the message is clear.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


You actually expect anyone to go to fox for the truth?  Seriously?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well AVA I'll give you this you can sure duck a post.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Says the king of calling people a moron and spelling words wrong in the same sentence.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


yeah, again, you deflect onto typos
that shows you are a moron, moron


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


i'd expect the truth from FNC long before i would from YOU


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> You actually expect anyone to go to fox for the truth?  Seriously?



And what would you know about the truth? You wouldnt recognize it if it was clear in front of you with neon signs pointing to it.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I don't think you are looking for any "truth"...  You're just another liberal hack school kid who is obsessed with right-wing pundits...

So why ask here?  Who here do believe has this secret knowledge that can verify what you read on KOS/DU?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Well AVA I'll give you this you can sure duck a post.



Nothing to duck. Nothing has changed. Glenn Beck is controversial? Dang when has he ever been that?! He has people angry at him?! Never read his hate mail have you? he has people lying about him? Oh wow thats new!

Seriously, you think somethings changed?


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...





Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You actually expect anyone to go to fox for the truth?  Seriously?
> ...




Wow, you two really showed me didn't you.  Now I am depressed because of you pwning me.  LOL

I know you are, but what am I?  By the way, its wouldn't, not wouldnt and its I'd, not i'd.  LOL

This has really been fun, but its time to retire for the evening.  Good night ladies.  Good night.

Hopefully someone will be able to link something explaining why Beck is off this week.  Please?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> I don't think you are looking for any "truth"...  You're just another liberal hack school kid who is obsessed with right-wing pundits...
> 
> So why ask here?  Who here do believe has this secret knowledge that can verify what you read on KOS/DU?



Exactly why he doesnt know the first thing about truth. You cant find truth until you look for it. and once you look for it you can find the truth no matter what the source.

I bet he hasnt even listened to Glenn on a regular basis to try to understand his point of view.


----------



## Zona (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Dammit, I wanted to go to bed but I have to ask this first.  What language is that?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Great ... another WoW commander who has not personal life in reality.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


hey moron, I'd is I would


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You are a troll...

Fuck yourself...


----------



## Oscar Wao (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe he's practicing his crying, haha.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 20, 2009)

Do I think this was a regularly scheduled vacation?  No.

Do I think that Beck was suspended?  Yes.

Why?

Simple........on the afternoon that Blech made his "Obama is a racist" comment on FAUX and Fiends that morning, they stated PUBLICLY that the comments of Blech were those of him, and him alone, and did not reflect the views of FAUX News.

Then?  He lost 20 sponsors.  Was spoken of on the other 2 cable networks.

So, given those 2 FACTS, as well as knowing that a business would never tell on itself, it tries to keep those things internal, as well as the fact that the 2 other networks reported that he'd been suspended, as well as the fact that Rupert Murdoch stated publicly that FAUX isn't concerned with facts, well............

I'd be willing to bet the dumb fucker got suspended finally.  Bet he's fired in 3 months.


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



it's english. i realize it's your second language, but not many of us here speak fluent douchebag. sorry.

now have yourself a nice vinegar and water, put on your footie jammies and head to bed.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You actually expect anyone to go to fox for the truth?  Seriously?
> ...



You know, I had never noticed that you don't use apostrophes.  I guess it never really made much difference to me.  Funny thing is that I think there is someone on the other board you and I frequent that doesn't use... actually refuses to use, capitalization and that drives me crazy.  

Immie


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


here zona, get edumacated

Contractions: EnchantedLearning.com


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


for old school netphiles, caps are shouting
been online since 93
old habbits are hard to break


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Mrs. Johnson is NOT going to be happy with this idiot when it gets back to class...

How sad...


----------



## del (Aug 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



you misspelled habits.
zona's NEVER gonna get to sleep now.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, I mean they don't use standard capitalization such as capitalizing a name i.e. John, David, Divecon etc. or they don't capitalize "I".  

I don't like full caps either.

Immie


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Maybe he misspelled "hobbits"...

Are hobbits hard to break?...lol


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Zona said:


> Wow, you two really showed me didn't you.  Now I am depressed because of you pwning me.  LOL
> 
> I know you are, but what am I?  By the way, its wouldn't, not wouldnt and its I'd, not i'd.  LOL
> 
> ...



Since you care about links so much and cant seem to comprehend anything without them. ill oblige

Today's Date

You'll note on the site, that we are currently in the month of august.

According to Gallup, the month of August is the second most popular month for vacations following July

Majority of Americans Plan to Vacation This Summer

This is likely due to the beautiful summer weather.

In case you dont know what summer is, here:

Summer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You see, people enjoy taking time off in the warm weather to enjoy time with their families. Its quite common.

Your argument that mentioning that Obama is a racist somehow motivated Fox to suspend Glenn makes absolutely no sense, Because the idea that Obama is a racist has been around since the campaign. You see people actually read his book.  In fact, Fox had several specials run by Hannity concerning the racist attitudes of Barack Obama and his associates. Yet, there was no suspension of him, hidden or open.

The fact is you dont have a single thing to base your stupid theory on. You want so desperately for Glenn Beck to be off the air that you come up with ridiculous conspiracies to convince yourself that your fondest dream must be coming true. After all, what other explaination could there be? I mean other than the obvious one?

And yet you think yourself more intelligent and superior to those that disagree with you. Why? Because can mistakenly point out careless grammar as a spelling mistake. Oh that makes you sooooooooooo smart.

I will have to say thank you though. I haven't had a laugh this good in a while. It's nice to laugh. And while you concern yourself with issues of grammar, we will continue to find amusement in your ridiculous ideas and concepts.

Perhaps I shouldnt take so much pleasure from watching you flounder. But seriously, nothing makes me feel better than seeing the proud brought low.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

del said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


oh SHIT no
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you two really showed me didn't you.  Now I am depressed because of you pwning me.  LOL
> ...


entirely too much effort put out for a moron like zona


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


well there are some(like me) that dont cap anything(well, i try on peoples names) and there are some that just cap random words
i think seeing someone in all lower case letters is easier to read than random caps


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 20, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Probably because you, like just about everyone else on this planet, understands the word without the use of the apostrophe and you just never think about it.

I do use them occasionally. I just dont care enough to use them every single time. I know I probably should. But I'm tired. It's been a long day. And quite frankly Im not going to waste that kind of brain power on someone whose arguments are so poor that they have to resort to being the spelling nazi to feel superior. It's just pathetic.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 21, 2009)

Beck made stupid comments that morning, FAUX stated that his views were his and his alone that afternoon.

He then lost 20 sponsors on his show.

Murdoch doesn't like to lose money, which is why he's not concerned with facts.

Nope.  Still voting suspension.


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You don't spell I'd the way you did.  You spelled it i'd.  That is not correct sir.  You called me a moron, yet you spelled that word with a lower cased letter.  Oh the irony.  Either its irony, or you just didn't know.


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Do I think this was a regularly scheduled vacation?  No.
> 
> Do I think that Beck was suspended?  Yes.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.  The problem is, Beck is very popular over there at Fox.  Keep in mind, those sponsors didn't leave Fox, they left Beck.  He may be strong enough to get past this mess.  Time will tell.


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Words hurt sir.  You are down to this?  Come on.  How will I be able to recover?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

An announced vacation from 2 weeks ago.
Back Monday.
His corporation is instituting a new sponsorship schedule removed from the fox advertisement stream.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> An announced vacation from 2 weeks ago.
> Back Monday.
> His corporation is instituting a new sponsorship schedule removed from the fox advertisement stream.



Threadkilla....


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 21, 2009)

> Email fox for facts? That is funny.



The only thing funnier would be e-mailing the big three or CNN for "facts".  They'd probably refer you to Keith Olberman or better yet, Chris Mathews.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris Mathews wouldn't recognize a fact if it shit in his mouth.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, Obama _*isn't*_ a racist?  What would you call a white guy that refered to a black lady as a "typical black woman"??


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 21, 2009)

What would you call a white person that sat at a church that preached "white separatist" theology?

Oh, that'd be Robert Byrd from his Klan years.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Well AVA I'll give you this you can sure duck a post.
> ...







Yes AVA I think something has changed. Beck has become SO distastefull that major advertisers are dropping him. In their etimation he has become SO TOXIC that they are no longer willing to have their products associated with him.....Has something changed over the last month? You bet people are waking up to the fact that Beck is a weepy little weasel.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 21, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > He is off this week. Was this planned or did they ask him to lay low for a bit because of the backlash he is getting for his "Obama is a racist" rant.
> ...


Again?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What would you call a white person that sat at a church that preached "white separatist" theology?
> 
> Oh, that'd be Robert Byrd from his Klan years.



And Strom Thurmond until his death six years ago.  The man would not admit publicly that his daughter was his daughter.  Disgrace to himself, his family, his state, and the Republican Party to which defected when integration drove him out of the Democratic Party.


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> An announced vacation from 2 weeks ago.
> Back Monday.
> His corporation is instituting a new sponsorship schedule removed from the fox advertisement stream.



Thanks for the update.  I cant find anywhere where he announced this two weeks ago however.


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > An announced vacation from 2 weeks ago.
> ...



Not at all, I asked over and over if this was true or not.  I never stated anything.  By the way, I cant find anywhere where he said he announced this two weeks ago, can you.  I mean other than this person saying so.

Thank you.


----------



## del (Aug 21, 2009)

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > An announced vacation from 2 weeks ago.
> ...



google is your friend. this has been posted at least twice upthread; apparently rooting out typos has caused your eyesight to deteriorate. i'll try to help...

Contradicting a report just now on TVNewser that Glenn Beck has been knocked off the air for a week in response to pressure from advertisers, an aide to Beck, Matt Hiltzik, provides evidence that Beck isn't being punished, but is rather off on a planned vacation.

Hiltzik forwarded a July 14 internal e-mail from Christopher Balfe, the president of Beck's production company, stating that Beck will be off "the week of August 17."

Hiltzik noted that Beck is also off the radio this week.

The full e-mail &#8212; which seems to show that the boycott has yet to take an effect on Beck &#8212; is after the jump.
» Continue reading Beck's vacation

From: Balfe, Christopher
Sent: Tuesday, July 14, 2009 3:35 PM
To: *MRA All
Subject: GB August Vacation



All,



Glenn will be off of radio & TV the week of August 17th, returning to air August 24th.



Thanks,

Chris


http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmith/0809/Becks_vacation.html

twit


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2009)

Worried about something, Del?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 21, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Worried about something, Del?


Zona's mental health , like everyone else.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 21, 2009)

Could it be that Senor Beck was FORCED to take a hike for a spell?



			
				The Article said:
			
		

> *Thursday, Aug 20
> Glenn Beck Off This Week: Vacation or Something More?*
> 
> First on TVNewser: Tipsters inside Fox News tell us Glenn Beck's vacation this week from his Fox News show was not planned. We hear Beck was told to take this week off to let some of the heat surrounding him die down. That heat began July 28 on "Fox & Friends" when Beck said he thought Pres. Obama has "a deep-seated hatred for white people," adding, "This guy is, I believe, a racist."
> ...



Glenn Beck Off This Week: Vacation or Something More? - mediabistro.com: TVNewser

Edit: Here are the company's still supporting him:

PRODUCT(s)
PARENT COMPANY
PHONE
CONTACT
60 Plus 60 Plus 703-807-2070 
AccuChek Aviva Roche Diagnostics 317-521-7159 
ADT Security Tyco, Inc. 561-988-3619 
Apple Apple 408-974-2042 
Applebees Applebees 888-59APPLE 
Aspercreme Chattem 
Avodart Glaxo Smith Kline 888-825-5249 
Binder & Binder Binder & Binder 
Brita Filter Brita LP 1-800-24-BRITA 
Buy.com Buy.com 
Cinergy Health Cinergy Health 
Clorox The Clorox Company 510-271-7000 
Days Inn Days Inn 1-800-441-1618 
DirecTV DirecTV 
Ditech Ditech 800-234-0884 
Easy Water Easy Water 
Encore Dental Stonebridge Insurance 1-800-527-8702 
Forex.com GAIN Capital Group 877-367-3946 
Free Credit Report Free Credit Report 1-877-481-6826 
Golden Corral Golden Corral 919-781-9310 
HealthMart Pharmacy McKesson Inc. 
HSBC Life Insurance HSBC Bank USA 212-525-3800 
JoS A Bank JoS A Bank 1-800-999-7472 
KFC KFC 1-800-225-5532 
Lanacane Combe Inc. 
Liberty Medical Medco 
Lunesta Sepracor 508-481-6700 
Lysol Reckitt Benckiser 800-333-3899 
Mercedes-Benz Mercedes-Benz 800-367-6372 
Metastock Equis 877-386-3763 
Natl Georgraphic National Georgraphic Channel 
Nexium AstraZeneca Pharmaceuticals LP 800-456-3669 
Pacificare United Healthcare 714-226-3530 
Pearle Vision Pearle Vision 1-800-YES-EYES 
Pep Boys Pep Boys 215-430-9095 
Rapid Bath Jarden Corporation 877-786-4358 
Red Lobster Darden Restaurants 407-245-4391 
Regions Bank Regions Bank 
Scottrade Scottrade 800-619-7283 
Subaru Subaru 1-800-782-2783 
Super 8 Motels Wyndham Worldwide 973-753-8142 
Superior Gold Group Superior Gold Group 818-264-0133 
Toughbook Panasonic 1-888-223-1012 
Triple Flex Nature Made 1-800-276-2878 
Tylenol Ortho-McNeil 
United Healthcare United Healthcare 860-702-5795 
UPS UPS 800-742-5877 
UPS Store UPS 
USPS USPS 888-367-8777 
Viagra Pfizer 
Wounded Warrior Proj. Wounded Warrior Project 877-832-6997 
Zero Water Zero Water


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Murdock hates it when his employees lose him money


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 21, 2009)

Debunked here, dipshit:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/85647-glenn-beck-suspended.html

Learn to read...


If you want to pass by all of Zona's stupidity, here's the kicker:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1443578-post150.html


----------



## Oddball (Aug 21, 2009)

Suspended from his radio program too??


Mmmmmkayyyyyy.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Debunked here, dipshit:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/85647-glenn-beck-suspended.html
> 
> Learn to read...


Of course they will say that Captain-Save-A-Hoe relatx yourself, time will tell.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude said:


> Suspended from his radio program too??
> 
> 
> Mmmmmkayyyyyy.



Is the radio show FOX owned/produced?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Got racism?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 21, 2009)

Ain't it a hoot how the noisiest with regard to their "civil liberties" are the first to want to take yours?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 21, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Suspended from his radio program too??
> ...


No....You're failing bigtime here, Bubba.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 21, 2009)

> The essence of the Liberal outlook lies not in what opinions are held, but in how they are held: instead of being held dogmatically, they are held tentatively, and with a consciousness that new evidence may at any moment lead to their abandonment



Then why are the libs still clinging to "global warming" in light of all the evidence that they are full of shit?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 21, 2009)

MarcATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Debunked here, dipshit:
> ...









As the queen of cut & paste, you should learn to do research...


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Summer = down time for TV ... ratings fall because everyone is normally out vacationing or living in real life.

Ever notice almost everything, even talk shows, are reruns? Naw ... that couldn't be it, could it?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 21, 2009)

What a cute bedroom.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> > The essence of the Liberal outlook lies not in what opinions are held, but in how they are held: instead of being held dogmatically, they are held tentatively, and with a consciousness that new evidence may at any moment lead to their abandonment
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are the libs still clinging to "global warming" in light of all the evidence that they are full of shit?



Have you read the latest research which shows the heating of the ocean world wide?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> > The essence of the Liberal outlook lies not in what opinions are held, but in how they are held: instead of being held dogmatically, they are held tentatively, and with a consciousness that new evidence may at any moment lead to their abandonment
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are the libs still clinging to "global warming" in light of all the evidence that they are full of shit?



Not *all* liberals, thankfully.


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...




Thanks for the update.  I will check out that link....politico is it?  Oh, and "upthread" is not a word sir.


----------



## del (Aug 21, 2009)

JakeStarkey said:


> Worried about something, Del?



yeah, my short game isn't what it should be.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 21, 2009)

but who will they find with enuf journalistic integrity to replace him while he is gone?


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > > The essence of the Liberal outlook lies not in what opinions are held, but in how they are held: instead of being held dogmatically, they are held tentatively, and with a consciousness that new evidence may at any moment lead to their abandonment
> ...



Please tell me why all the oceans are heating up ?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Now you are just trying to derail the thread ... could it be because you got embarrassed when shown you were wrong?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 21, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> but who will they find with enuf journalistic integrity to replace him while he is gone?



Where is he going?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 21, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 21, 2009)

Jay Canuck said:


> but who will they find with enuf journalistic integrity to replace him while he is gone?



ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > but who will they find with enuf journalistic integrity to replace him while he is gone?
> ...



word on the street is that Glenn and El-Rushbo are going for a "boy's" only vacation in the Dominican Republic....... Rush goes for the boys and Glenn stays for the primo coke.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


again, moron, i dont always use caps
so go fuck yourself


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow if it's in GIANT letters it MUST be true.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wow if it's in GIANT letters it MUST be true.



It's from the horses mouth ... something you must not understand.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

That horse must have a HUGE mouth.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wow if it's in GIANT letters it MUST be true.


since the normal fonts didnt seem to get it through, i guess big letters is what it takes to make people like zona, see it


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Zona (a/k/a Herpes virus) is clearly putting everything together!

Too impressive.

Oh oh!  *This just in*:

Mark Levin is "off" this week, too.

And Levin DID suggest (recently) that President Obama was a liar and a Marxist!

MUST be a suspension.

Yeah.  THAT'S the ticket.


----------



## del (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> That horse must have a HUGE mouth.



just trying to help poor old zona. he's got eyesight problems i assume, since he didn't see it the first two or three times it was posted. you can just click the link to see it in regular size- that was too much for z as well.

dreams die hard i guess.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Liability said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I'm on vacation for the next two weeks in real life ... does that mean it's a suspension?


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I call dibs on the KK SUSPENDED thread!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

It must have been for my involvement in this:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGNJirGai4]YouTube - NoCountry[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Liability said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


as is Rush(he was off one day anyway)
WOW, these guys have MASSIVE influence on right wing talk show hosts


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Murdock doesnt care what they say about the American President ( hes not an American, hes an Aussie) he does care when the idiots lose him sponsers though.

He believes in keeping those American bucks flowing into his home country to spend there though.


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Murdock doesnt care what they say about the American President ( hes not an American, hes an Aussie) he does care when the idiots lose him sponsers though.
> 
> He believes in keeping those American bucks flowing into his home country to spend there though.



Yes yes.  Wasn't it just last week that you had that conversation with Mr. Murdoch?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Murdock doesnt care what they say about the American President ( hes not an American, hes an Aussie) he does care when the idiots lose him sponsers though.
> 
> He believes in keeping those American bucks flowing into his home country to spend there though.



Make up your mind.

Also, we already covered that topic, and debunked it royally.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Debunked what kitty kat?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 21, 2009)

You know, those others didn't get suspended.

They didn't lose sponsors.

Blech did, which is why he's suspended.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, those others didn't get suspended.
> 
> They didn't lose sponsors.
> 
> Blech did, which is why he's suspended.



Catch up, Fox already said he wasn't suspended.

Also, losing sponsors? No, the advertisement revenue shifted, as it always does. Ratings are the only way to measure success for media, and his are stable. Just because the new advertisers weren't "leaked" out doesn't mean there were none.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Rupert Murdoch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## del (Aug 21, 2009)

threads merged and title changed by me


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2009)

del said:


> threads merged and title changed by me







Nicely done.

Deft touch.

Can't rep Del on this one.  Must spread it around some more first.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/14/business/media/14adco.html


The Cos themselfs said they were leaving because of his comments


----------



## del (Aug 21, 2009)

Liability said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > threads merged and title changed by me
> ...



didn't want to do it, but i felt like i owed it to them.

how 'bout a fresca?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/14/business/media/14adco.html
> 
> 
> The Cos themselfs said they were leaving because of his comments



Then they are stupid businesses ... pulling advertisements from a highly rated show is just really really stupid.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

del said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...


well, truthnevermatters, has never really cared about facts anyway


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 21, 2009)

Just out of curiosity KK, why do you defend Blech so much?

He's not for free speech actually, he's only for free speech of those that agree with him.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/14/business/media/14adco.html
> ...


yup
and it will bite them in the ass

HARD


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Oh they matter to him.

It explains his overt hostility to actual facts.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just out of curiosity KK, why do you defend Blech so much?
> 
> He's not for free speech actually, he's only for free speech of those that agree with him.


another one that isnt strong on the side of facts


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 21, 2009)

Speak for yourself Sushi Boy.  Unlike you, I actually watched that idiot for a while, and yes, he does not support rights for those that disagree with him.

Might wanna check things out before spewing bullshit Dive Can't.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just out of curiosity KK, why do you defend Blech so much?
> 
> He's not for free speech actually, he's only for free speech of those that agree with him.



Really? He is pushing for laws or setting up watch lists of people who disagree with him in the White House? Sorry ... but you fail now.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/14/business/media/14adco.html
> ...




They dissed your God so you mock them?

What are Gleen Becks ratings?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Speak for yourself Sushi Boy.  Unlike you, I actually watched that idiot for a while, and yes, he does not support rights for those that disagree with him.
> 
> Might wanna check things out before spewing bullshit Dive Can't.


prove it
you cant
but please do post another meaningless attack on me, they have become quite humorous


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


tops in his time slot
moron


hell, he even beats the others prime time shows


----------



## Annie (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> I wish libroids would spend just half the time and energy on politicians as they do they do on pundits...
> 
> Distorted priorities...



LOL! That and keeping track of 'wayward' Republican pols, while ignoring their own.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Wow ... really ... hypocrite .... that's what you are now. I support freedom of speech no matter who says what, I support their right to say it. You however do not understand advertising at all, and you don't support free speech.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

the cons who hate having a black president have to have somewhere to go to here their racist views spewed back at them.

Like I siad Murdock doesnt care about anything but money and the only reason he will come down on him is for losing money.


----------



## Annie (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So no comment on my post?  Is that fair?
> ...



It's 'community organizers,' IE Chicago Way, IE Alinisky rules

Le&#183;gal In&#183;sur&#183;rec&#183;tion: Ten Top Reasons I'm Happy About The Glenn Beck Boycott

Links at site. 



> Saturday, August 15, 2009
> Ten Top Reasons I'm Happy About The Glenn Beck Boycott
> A group called Color of Change is putting pressure on advertisers to stop running ads on the Glenn Beck show on Fox News because Glenn Beck said mean things about Barack Obama. Apparently several advertisers, including Geico, Sargento Cheese, and others, have succumbed to the fear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



You support freedom of speach you like to hear.

I dont recall you getting all mad when Bush through people out of his speaches for wearing the wrong shirts?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> the cons who hate having a black president have to have somewhere to go to here their racist views spewed back at them.
> 
> Like I siad Murdock doesnt care about anything but money and the only reason he will come down on him is for losing money.



Now you are just plain assuming.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Actually ... you are an idiot. I don't listen to Beck ... never have, but the more people like you rant about him, the more I am inclined to check out his web show. As for the Bush thing, I do recall it, I was one of those people.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

Zona said:


> Thanks for the update.  I cant find anywhere where he announced this two weeks ago however.



That would be because you would actually have to listen to the show and learn facts.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


oh man, this is rich


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


come on KK, you know you are a Bush loving neocon fascist


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



That it is, I haven't laughed so hard at what someone actually thinks is truth outside of the environmentalism forum.


----------



## Annie (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Once again 'Lieswork' disseminates. Those folks were thrown out for behavior, not clothing.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Please tell me why all the oceans are heating up ?



It's summer time. The Sun is out longer...


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

She a republican in view and defended everything Bush did in any time I talked to her.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Annie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



What behavior was that?


----------



## Annie (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Not going on one of your 'hunts'. You know, see I assume you are not the dumb fuk you pretend to be. You know, you lie, our country dies.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> She a republican in view and defended everything Bush did in any time I talked to her.


which is a total LIE


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Rupert Murdoch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



cause all of us really give a damn about what wikipedia says concerning Rupert Murdoch the Billionaire Tyrant.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> She a republican in view and defended everything Bush did in any time I talked to her.



Oh ... I so hope you are talking about me with this ... that would just be proof positive that you are a liar or too stupid to post.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me why all the oceans are heating up ?
> ...


um, thats a silly response
the Sun is "always out"


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Local News | kgw.com | News for Portland Oregon and SW Washington


Medford teachers thrown out of Bush rally 
01:05 AM PDT on Friday, October 15, 2004 

By kgw.com and AP Staff 


CENTRAL POINT, Ore. -- Three Medford school teachers were threatened with arrest and thrown out of the President Bush rally at the Jackson County Fairgrounds Thursday night, after they showed up wearing T-shirts with the slogan "Protect our civil liberties." 





Three Medford school teachers who were thrown out of a Bush rally because of their t-shirts.

All three women said they were carrying valid tickets for the event that they had received from Republican Party headquarters in Medford, which had been distributing event tickets to Bush supporters. 


Teacher Janet Voorhies said she simply wanted to bring a message to President Bush, but did not intend to protest. 


"I wanted to see if I would be able to make a statement that I feel is important, but not offensive, in a rally for my president," said Voorhies, 48.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Local News | kgw.com | News for Portland Oregon and SW Washington
> 
> 
> Medford teachers thrown out of Bush rally
> ...


uh, that was a campaign rally, thus a PRIVATE EVENT


----------



## Annie (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > She a republican in view and defended everything Bush did in any time I talked to her.
> ...



You'll never know, it's why liesmatter seldom quotes.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

NOAA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration - NOAA: Global Ocean Surface Temperature Warmest on Record for June


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > She a republican in view and defended everything Bush did in any time I talked to her.
> ...



Can i vote for both? Ive pointed her lies to her all the time. TM still declares to this day no one has ever shown that she has ever lied... which is really sad.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Annie said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I gathered, since she seems to be avoiding the question here and in the flame thread. 

She seems to think 11 months equals 8 years ... such strange math.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > She a republican in view and defended everything Bush did in any time I talked to her.
> ...



Your the one who claimed one minute to be a registared Dem and then the next to be an Independent the whole time defending Rs at every turn.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> NOAA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration - NOAA: Global Ocean Surface Temperature Warmest on Record for June



ay!

TM, it's the middle of the freaking summer. The tempatures are supposed to be warm.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Really ... how does your foot taste? 

I defend freedom of speech and equal rights, that's all I "defend" really. Everything else is just looking at facts and posting different angles. Now, how long do you think the "whole time" is? Do you even know how to count?


----------



## Liability (Aug 21, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > NOAA - National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration - NOAA: Global Ocean Surface Temperature Warmest on Record for June
> ...



If you check the weather down in the Antarctic part of the world, they discuss snow.

Imagine that.  Hot in the summer.  Cold in the winter.

Damn the Global Warmers all to hell!


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 21, 2009)

Global Climate Statistics 
&#8226;The combined global land and ocean surface temperature for June 2009 was the second warmest on record, behind 2005, 1.12 degrees F (0.62 degree C) above the 20th century average of 59.9 degrees F (15.5 degrees C).
&#8226;Separately, the global ocean surface temperature for June 2009 was the warmest on record, 1.06 degrees F (0.59 degree C) above the 20th century average of 61.5 degrees F (16.4 degrees C). 
&#8226;Each hemisphere broke its June record for warmest ocean surface temperature. In the Northern Hemisphere, the warm anomaly of 1.17 degrees F (0.65 degree C) surpassed the previous record of 1.12 degrees F (0.62 degree C), set in 2005. The Southern Hemisphere&#8217;s increase of 0.99 degree F (0.55 degree C) exceeded the old record of 0.92 degree F (0.51 degree C), set in 1998.
&#8226;The global land surface temperature for June 2009 was 1.26 degrees F (0.70 degree C) above the 20th century average of 55.9 degrees F (13.3 degrees C), and ranked as the sixth-warmest June on record


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay, something this thread has taught me, when partisans on the left can't defend their views they have to derail the topic to either military or the global warming hoax ... seeing as how they have no way to defend their partisanship anymore than the far right ones, but gotta say, at least the right sided partisans are more colorful at this point. Hmm ... maybe I will start watching Beck.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

No way! Its 1 degree higher this year! It's the end of the world!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Okay, something this thread has taught me, when partisans on the left can't defend their views they have to derail the topic to either military or the global warming hoax ... seeing as how they have no way to defend their partisanship anymore than the far right ones, but gotta say, at least the right sided partisans are more colorful at this point. Hmm ... maybe I will start watching Beck.



Give it a couple of shows. it takes time to get used to his humor.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> No way! Its 1 degree higher this year! It's the end of the world!



Well, it does explain how the oceans can "boil away" *and* "flood the world" at the same time.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, something this thread has taught me, when partisans on the left can't defend their views they have to derail the topic to either military or the global warming hoax ... seeing as how they have no way to defend their partisanship anymore than the far right ones, but gotta say, at least the right sided partisans are more colorful at this point. Hmm ... maybe I will start watching Beck.
> ...



Meh ... if I can get use to Jerry Springer's humor, I can get use to anyone's.


----------



## JenT (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not going to read all these pages to find out if this is redundant but I was just listening to Beck's website and on Aug 14 he talked about his vacation during this time. 

In fact, he said to be sure to be there a week from Monday (that would be this Monday) because he's planning something special

NOT SUSPENDED

this was vacation

whew


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

JenT said:


> I'm not going to read all these pages to find out if this is redundant but I was just listening to Beck's website and on Aug 14 he talked about his vacation during this time.
> 
> In fact, he said to be sure to be there a week from Monday (that would be this Monday) because he's planning something special
> 
> ...



And anyone with more than half a brain realized that.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 21, 2009)

JenT said:


> I'm not going to read all these pages to find out if this is redundant but I was just listening to Beck's website and on Aug 14 he talked about his vacation during this time.
> 
> In fact, he said to be sure to be there a week from Monday (that would be this Monday) because he's planning something special
> 
> ...



Wrong he planned to get suspended.  

Immie


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used to have weeks at a time off from school does that mean I was suspended? Oh well yeah I guess I was.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...






Except when it orbits to the dark side of the planet.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey KK if you are going to present standards for the left will you apply them equally to the RIGHT. AVA claimed NOTHING has changed for Beck and I pointed out the loss of a good number of sponsors. Did he/she EVER reply to that point? I think not!


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hey KK if you are going to present standards for the left will you apply them equally to the RIGHT. AVA claimed NOTHING has changed for Beck and I pointed out the loss of a good number of sponsors. Did he/she EVER reply to that point? I think not!



Okay ... one more time, slowly so you can keep up.

He lost advertisers ... that got leaked to stir up the masses ... he gained advertisers to ... not leaked because it wouldn't cause this much of a disturbance and thus wouldn't increase his ratings.

Also, most of those who he "lost" were not suppose to be aired during that time slot, which would have cost those advertisers more money if they hadn't said anything, since time slots cost them money.

Hi ratings are still up, so he's still valuable, no matter what views he has or who his viewers are, the numbers are what's important. This stir however is likely to increase his viewership, even if people just watch him more to nitpick, they are still watching, and that's valuable to advertisers.

Time slots for ads cost the advertisers money, as I said, and thus they can't all afford to air 24/7 so they have to pick and choose what slots they can afford. If a particular time slot becomes too expensive they have to pull it and buy a cheaper time slot, usually midnight is the cheapest, that's why they can afford half hour slots.

Really, you need to learn more about how the media operates to try this shit, it's old now.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Hey KK if you are going to present standards for the left will you apply them equally to the RIGHT. AVA claimed NOTHING has changed for Beck and I pointed out the loss of a good number of sponsors. Did he/she EVER reply to that point? I think not!


what has changed?
new sponsors have taken the place of the others
beck has lost nothing


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

cold fusion38 said:


> i used to have weeks at a time off from school does that mean i was suspended? Oh well yeah i guess i was.







are you not amused!!!(gladiator)


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey KK if you are going to present standards for the left will you apply them equally to the RIGHT. AVA claimed NOTHING has changed for Beck and I pointed out the loss of a good number of sponsors. Did he/she EVER reply to that point? I think not!
> ...






Can you name TWENTY new sponsors?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can you name TEN?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can you name FIVE?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Can you name TEN?


watch the show
no empty spots


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold ... you are just being an idiot.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey KK if you are going to present standards for the left will you apply them equally to the RIGHT. AVA claimed NOTHING has changed for Beck and I pointed out the loss of a good number of sponsors. Did he/she EVER reply to that point? I think not!
> ...



no...he's not valuable if he's a liability who is encouraging armed rebellion. people love watching train wrecks but it doesn't mean any advertiser wants to be associated with him.

and you post garbage like this and the OP is delusional? 

RAFLMAO


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

jillian said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Explain how it is that Michael Moore is so good then. What about Penn and Teller, they make a fortune, and they burnt the American flag on stage. You clearly do not understand how media works also.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can you name ONE!!!???


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm being completely honest I want you to prove to me WHICH sponsors are filling the place of TWENTY high profile companies.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Explain how it is that Michael Moore is so good then. What about Penn and Teller, they make a fortune, and they burnt the American flag on stage. You clearly do not understand how media works also.



who was talking about michael moore? and let me know when penn and teller told people to engage in armed insurrection.

i'm sure sitting at your computer, you're a real expert on media.... 

nutcase.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I'm being completely honest I want you to prove to me WHICH sponsors are filling the place of TWENTY high profile companies.



You missed the point that that particular list wasn't "leaked" out, of course you did.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well Penn and Teller are hilarious for one thing AND they attack both Left and Right issues.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm being completely honest I want you to prove to me WHICH sponsors are filling the place of TWENTY high profile companies.
> ...



because there was no other list....


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

jillian said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...



Okay, so every network just releases every list of every advertiser for every show without any requests ... really? You can't be that naive.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

jillian said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Explain how it is that Michael Moore is so good then. What about Penn and Teller, they make a fortune, and they burnt the American flag on stage. You clearly do not understand how media works also.
> ...


prove Beck did


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

jillian said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Explain how it is that Michael Moore is so good then. What about Penn and Teller, they make a fortune, and they burnt the American flag on stage. You clearly do not understand how media works also.
> ...



It's not rocket science ... really it isn't.


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, this is fun.  Did it turn out he wasn't suspended?  Kewl.  So this vacation was planned?  Kewl.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Zona said:


> Wow, this is fun.  Did it turn out he wasnt suspended?  Kewl.  So this vacation was planned?  Kewl.


so you finally are willing to admit you were wrong?


----------



## Zona (Aug 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this is fun.  Did it turn out he wasn't suspended?  Kewl.  So this vacation was planned?  Kewl.
> ...



I am throwing down the gauntlet on this one.  Show me where I said he was or was not suspended.   

If you cant, will you leave here for a while and stop with this crap.  That would be cool.

If you cant, then just say you were wrong again.  (See my signature for the one and only time I can see when you admitted it.  I know if felt good to you to say you were wrong then, so do it again please.)


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


ah, the old "i never said he was, i was only asking the question" defense

sure, you were IMPLYING it
and everyone knows it
so you can fuck off on your challenge
i've seen it before and its fucking asinine


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The sad facts about all this:

1. They won't learn anything from it.

2. They played right into the hands of the media, who they seem to hate.

3. They gave Beck a ton of free advertising, which they also seem to hate.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 21, 2009)

jillian said:


> no...he's not valuable if he's a liability who is encouraging armed rebellion. people love watching train wrecks but it doesn't mean any advertiser wants to be associated with him.
> 
> and you post garbage like this and the OP is delusional?
> 
> RAFLMAO



Why is it only the left sees him stiring up armed rebellion by telling people to non-violently make your voice heard?

On what planet is non-violent protest armed rebellion?

And we are the delusional ones... this is ridiculous.


----------



## Zona (Aug 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




What was the title of this thread (before it was changed)?....Glenn Beck suspended?  How is that insinuating anything.....isn't that more like asking a question.  Is this too fast for you?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 22, 2009)

Zona said:


> What was the title of this thread (before it was changed)?....Glenn Beck suspended?  How is that insinuating anything.....isn't that more like asking a question.  Is this too fast for you?



Please. Asking a question you dont want the answer to just to promulgate rumors isnt an actual question.


----------



## Zona (Aug 22, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > What was the title of this thread (before it was changed)?....Glenn Beck suspended?  How is that insinuating anything.....isn't that more like asking a question.  Is this too fast for you?
> ...



He could have actually happened to have this scheduled the week he started feeling the heat and then boom, all the sponsors left.   (I will check, but from what I saw it is up to 25 now...hello, verizon!).  Will get back to you on that.

I do want the answer to the question dude.  That is why I started the thread.   I still don't know.


----------



## Kerry Won Ohio (Aug 23, 2009)

I could care less if Glenn Beck was suspended.

However, he is a mother fucking idiot.  That's indisputable.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 23, 2009)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> I could care less if Glenn Beck was suspended.
> 
> However, he is a mother fucking idiot. That's indisputable.


 
This coming from a guy who is mad because kerry couldn't win Ohio.  , I mean steal the election. He is surprised because ACORNs tactics backfired


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 23, 2009)

Kerry Won Ohio said:


> However, he is a mother fucking idiot.  That's indisputable.


Projection, its whats for dinner.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 23, 2009)

So explain to me how Beck has taken advantage of all this "free" publicity? I would counter that Beck has not added a SINGLE viewer because anyone looney enough to watch him will continue to do so and anyone who doesn't already watch him are VERY unlikely to now.


----------



## Zona (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So explain to me how Beck has taken advantage of all this "free" publicity? I would counter that Beck has not added a SINGLE viewer because anyone looney enough to watch him will continue to do so and anyone who doesn't already watch him are VERY unlikely to now.



Some one in here thinks this is free advertisement for him. You hit the nail no the head actually.

The only thing all this did was make him lose 20-25 (will check on specifics) sponsors.  How is this free publicity?


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 23, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So explain to me how Beck has taken advantage of all this "free" publicity? I would counter that Beck has not added a SINGLE viewer because anyone looney enough to watch him will continue to do so and anyone who doesn't already watch him are VERY unlikely to now.


 
Does that help you sleep at night, my god you people are in such denial.

I started watching Beck, I happen to like him. He is not one of those elitist freaks like olberman, that thinks he is a news god, or john stewart that is a complete moron

Mark Levin 4 million listeners and olberman has 700,000 louzy idiot viewers

Number of views for the Glenn BecK show?

2.2 million viewers, more than CNN, MSNBC and HLN combined, and that was in March. 

This is 2 days ago

5PM  P2+ (25-54) (35-64)
Glenn Beck 2,170,000 viewers (562,000) (1,048,000) 
Situation Room610,000 viewers (133,000) (245,000)
Hardball w/ Chris Matthews529,000 viewers (136,000) (262,000)
Fast Money248,000 viewers (59,000) (113,000)
Prime News240,000 viewers (155,000) (143,000)



Cable News Ratings for Thursday, August 20, 2009 - TV Ratings, Nielsen Ratings, Television Show Ratings | TVbytheNumbers.com


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 23, 2009)

I see the lobotomy took Pixie. 

Congrats.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 23, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> I see the lobotomy took Pixie.
> 
> Congrats.


 
Congrats on being indocrinated by a community organizer

Obama your hope and change guy has lived up to the alinksky rules well

"'The organizer's first job is to *create the issues or problems*,' and 'organizations must be based on many issues.' / check

The organizer 'must first *rub raw the resentments of the people *of the community; *fan the latent hostilities *of many of the people to the point of overt expression. / check

He must *search out controversy *and issues, rather than avoid them, for unless there is controversy people are not concerned enough to act. . . . An organizer must stir up dissatifaction and discontent.'" / check


Obama and his ilk are being challenged, period


----------



## Zona (Aug 23, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > So explain to me how Beck has taken advantage of all this "free" publicity? I would counter that Beck has not added a SINGLE viewer because anyone looney enough to watch him will continue to do so and anyone who doesn't already watch him are VERY unlikely to now.
> ...



American Idol have good ratings as well.

All this proves is, there are more idiot republicans who rely on Fox for their views than idiot dems.  It looks like Dems go to other sources for their facts, they don't just watch television only.

Ever get into exactly what demographic fox relies on?  White, over 60 uneducated morons who actually believe the crap they spew.  That is the base of fox and even with these great ratings, McCain still lost.  Comments on that?  This base will not change or get bigger.  That demographic wont win elections, it was proved last November!

Thank God the dems are smarter than that.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 23, 2009)

Nope, sorry Pixie Twit, I'm not an Obamabot.

Yeah, I like some of the things he's doing, but there are a few that I don't.  

However.........he is light years ahead of Cheney and Chimp Jr.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 23, 2009)

Zona said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


going by that, you are saying there are nearly twice as many repubs as dems
LOL
then you wonder why i call you a fucking moron


----------



## Sidestreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

While we're starting rumors, I heard Beck actually shared a lot of blow and hookers with Hannity during a Republican fundraiser in suburban Dallas, Texas, and they got a bit carried away... long story short, Beck was diagnosed with herpes so he's undergoing some initial treatment. I have sources with an affiliate to a friend who has a cousin that's part of the editing team at the Smoking Gun trying to confirm this.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > So explain to me how Beck has taken advantage of all this "free" publicity? I would counter that Beck has not added a SINGLE viewer because anyone looney enough to watch him will continue to do so and anyone who doesn't already watch him are VERY unlikely to now.
> ...



Yep, ratings. That's all you need to prove that Beck is a better journalist who reports things rather than raves and mouthbreathes over things.


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> While we're starting rumors, I heard Beck actually shared a lot of blow and hookers with Hannity during a Republican fundraiser in suburban Dallas, Texas, and they got a bit carried away... long story short, Beck was diagnosed with herpes so he's undergoing some initial treatment. I have sources with an affiliate to a friend who has a cousin that's part of the editing team at the Smoking Gun trying to confirm this.



I read that on Drudge as well.


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



So that's a no on why/how McCain lost even though there are fantastic ratings on Fox.  Explain that one please.

Comments on there being more people relying for  their facts from fox more so than people relying on their facts from MSNBC?  It seems there are more intelligent Dems than republicans who watch television for THEIR opinions, no?  fOX, they distort, you actually believe them.

Stay on point please.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 24, 2009)

If beck wasn't  using facts top back up his POV  people wouldn't work so hard to destroy him.
  If he were an idiot you would just ignore him .


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 24, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> While we're starting rumors, I heard Beck actually shared a lot of blow and hookers with Hannity during a Republican fundraiser in suburban Dallas, Texas, and they got a bit carried away... long story short, Beck was diagnosed with herpes so he's undergoing some initial treatment. I have sources with an affiliate to a friend who has a cousin that's part of the editing team at the Smoking Gun trying to confirm this.



Yet again, another affirmation that the Repugnicans are the "party of family values".

You know?  I actually hope this rumor is true and it causes Blech to end up broke and homeless.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> If beck wasn't  using facts top back up his POV  people wouldn't work so hard to destroy him.
> If he were an idiot you would just ignore him .



Yo, Mr. Shit Now............you've obviously never listened to Blech have you?  He fucking lies every chance he gets, so that he can keep parroting the party rhetoric.

How's the lobotomy healing up?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


because more of YOU morons watch fox news so you can go on the lunatic tirades you do


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> If beck wasn't  using facts top back up his POV  people wouldn't work so hard to destroy him.
> If he were an idiot you would just ignore him .



I agree.  In fact, as of today, there are 33 sponsors ignoring him now.  Woohoo

Attack on Obama riles Beck's advertisers - Yahoo! News


Lets see what happens.  Facts...lol


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > If beck wasn't  using facts top back up his POV  people wouldn't work so hard to destroy him.
> ...



No, there are 33 sponsors who can't afford those time slots now.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


look at this



> One of the group's founders, Van Jones, now works in the Obama administration


working by proxy for the administration?????


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Either (a) it's that Blech's sponsors left him because of his stupid comments, or (b) he's managed to display stupidity by getting greedy and pricing himself out of sponsors.

Either way, it's stupid.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You so easily forget (or ignore) all the other possibilities.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey KK, YOU are the one that said "33 sponsors who can't afford those time slots".

Which is it?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey KK, YOU are the one that said "33 sponsors who can't afford those time slots".
> 
> Which is it?



I'm offering another possibility, doesn't mean I am 100% correct, otherwise I would have shown it as fact. 

However, if you think that it's because of outrage then perhaps you need to learn more about how advertising works, as well as how the media gets listeners/viewers/readers.


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

Ineresting..

TV Newser: Fox News Forced Glenn Beck To Take Vacation As Advertisers Abandon His Show
TV Newser: Fox News Forced Glenn Beck To Take Vacation As Advertisers Abandon His Show | Crooks and Liars

Media reports indicate FOX News personality Glenn Beck is taking an apparently unscheduled, forced vacation in light of recent reactions to his controversial performance. Beck is under fire for numerous gaffs and blunders. 
Glenn Beck's mysterious vacation

Keep in mind, the sponsors who left his show did not leave Fox, so he has a shot of keeping his show.  Time will tell.


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey KK, YOU are the one that said "33 sponsors who can't afford those time slots".
> ...



Walmart cant afford time slots on Beck's show?  Verizon as well?  Seriously?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> Ineresting..
> 
> TV Newser: Fox News Forced Glenn Beck To Take Vacation As Advertisers Abandon His Show
> TV Newser: Fox News Forced Glenn Beck To Take Vacation As Advertisers Abandon His Show | Crooks and Liars
> ...


thats already been debunked
moron
and its even on the link you provided


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


she posed a theory, and even admitted it was just a theory


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Gieco, progressive insurance, Proctor and Gamble, WALMART!, CVS, Sprint, Clorox....there are just so many more.  They all cant afford the Beck show.  Suddenly, all at the same time, they all came on hard times and had to stop the commercials on his show?

Here is the thing, they didn't stop the advertisements on Fox, *they only asked to not have their commercials run on Becks show.  They specifically asked to not have anything to do with Beck.*

Comments?


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...





DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Look at what she wrote and say that again please.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 she did so right there



KittenKoder said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey KK, YOU are the one that said "33 sponsors who can't afford those time slots".
> ...


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

This just in..

He is up to 35 sponsors now.  

Glenn Beck asking his fans for help..

Beck: "America, I ask you to call a friend and tell them to watch the show this week" | Media Matters for America

Yes its media matters, but don't infect yourself with anything other than the video of Beck.  Good stuff.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> This just in..
> 
> He is up to 35 sponsors now.
> 
> ...


except nothing he said in that chopped clip had anything to do with advertisers


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > This just in..
> ...



Everything about that clip was due to his sponsors leaving him.  

Agree?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no
everything about that clip was he had information he felt it was important for people to get
not one word about his advertisers
you are just too fucking partisan to see it
you WANT it to be about advertisers


----------



## Zona (Aug 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Why did he make that clip?  Why was it needed?  Something to do with the backlash of him calling the president a racist and his sponsors leaving?

If not, then explain why the clip was needed.

Stay on point for once, please.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 24, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


the point is you are a fucking moron

he says something similar to that just about every show i've seen
cause of course, everything he is about to tell is of utmost importance
its part of his thing
that had NOTHING to do with advertisers and if YOU think it does, it proves you are a partisan moron


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Zona doesn't seem to understand how to think for itself. That's the sad fact we have uncovered here of all things.


----------



## Sidestreamer (Aug 25, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Vermin Armada said:
> 
> 
> > While we're starting rumors, I heard Beck actually shared a lot of blow and hookers with Hannity during a Republican fundraiser in suburban Dallas, Texas, and they got a bit carried away... long story short, Beck was diagnosed with herpes so he's undergoing some initial treatment. I have sources with an affiliate to a friend who has a cousin that's part of the editing team at the Smoking Gun trying to confirm this.
> ...



If this was true, I'd shit a brick and die laughing, considering I pulled all that out of my ass.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > If beck wasn't  using facts top back up his POV  people wouldn't work so hard to destroy him.
> ...



I dont understand why you find it necessary to use foul language  in your post  or when referring to me.
I understand you want to ridicule me ,random insults  do not show a strong hand on your part  they make you seem a little weak  and defensive .
 So why not just do it with facts instead of insults?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Sidestreamer (Aug 25, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Kerry Won Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less if Glenn Beck was suspended.
> ...



Do you even know what you're talking about?


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldn't agree MORE with Beck. I'm glad somebody has a sack with something in it and calls them as they are. obama IS a racist, period, and sat front and center listening to a frothing at the mouth, whitey hating, racist ****** preacher for TWENTY YEARS. Ya, they're both racists... don't pretend they're not.

*



			...Beck said he thought Pres. Obama has "a deep-seated hatred for white people," adding, "This guy is, I believe, a racist."
		
Click to expand...

*
Beck, Fox source dispute vacation [UPDATED] - Ben Smith - POLITICO.com


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That means I win.

Every time you go there, the person you are talking wins.  Every single time. You have no sensible retort, no thoughts, no nothing.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

Vermin Armada said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Vermin Armada said:
> ...



It is true, I read it on Drudge dammit.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I couldn't agree MORE with Beck. I'm glad somebody has a sack with something in it and calls them as they are. obama IS a racist, period, and sat front and center listening to a frothing at the mouth, whitey hating, *racist ****** *preacher for TWENTY YEARS. Ya, they're both racists... don't pretend they're not.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Two things.  One, you actually said what I highlighted and called someone else a racist.

Two, is this against some kind of rule in here?  

Wow, this pretty much wraps up a lot of things in here.  Your mindset is shared by a lot of republicans in here, I know.  

Wow, just wow.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


OOOOH you wins on da interwebs


MORON


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 25, 2009)

Speaking of morons Sushi Boy, how's tricks?


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I couldn't agree MORE with Beck. I'm glad somebody has a sack with something in it and calls them as they are. obama IS a racist, period, and sat front and center listening to a frothing at the mouth, whitey hating, *racist ****** *preacher for TWENTY YEARS. Ya, they're both racists... don't pretend they're not.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I was just informed by a particular mod that you are allowed to spew this crap.  Wow.  I didnt know.  Says a lot about this board I guess.  
Profanity is X'd out but you can say this?


I still find it ironic how you called HIM a racist yet you say things like this.  You are representing your side perfectly.  RIGHT!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't agree MORE with Beck. I'm glad somebody has a sack with something in it and calls them as they are. obama IS a racist, period, and sat front and center listening to a frothing at the mouth, whitey hating, *racist ****** *preacher for TWENTY YEARS. Ya, they're both racists... don't pretend they're not.
> ...


you are a fucking moron
what profanity is X'd out here?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Speaking of morons Sushi Boy, how's tricks?


hey moron
you can keep your sushi


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 25, 2009)

No Dive Can't.  You are the one that wants to be shark food on a regular basis.

Deal with it Sushi Slut.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> No Dive Can't.  You are the one that wants to be shark food on a regular basis.
> 
> Deal with it Sushi Slut.


you clearly don't know what you are talking about
but do keep trying, I'm sure the rest just laugh at your stupidity the same amount i do


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of morons Sushi Boy, how's tricks?
> ...





ABikerSailor said:


> No Dive Can't.  You are the one that wants to be shark food on a regular basis.
> 
> Deal with it Sushi Slut.



This sounds like a damn good story. Expound please...with details please.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


how can he tell a true story when he doesn't know me from Adam
LOL
thanks for the laugh though
you and he would make a good pair
both totally fucking delusional
and in need of serious professional help


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > No Dive Can't.  You are the one that wants to be shark food on a regular basis.
> ...



Forget this guy ,he'll just end up asking you to join him in the steam bath up in NY city gym to settle it man on man Like noose.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


oh, he's already long past that
hes been to the point of wishing for my death


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

Well hell who hasn't?


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I just asked for specifics about this fascinating story.  Why do you think I am in need of serious professional help?  I simply asked him to expound.  

Delusional, sure I am . Delusional about this, no.  Agree? 

As you are reading the definition of delusional, keep in mind, I asked for an explanation of what was going on with this sushi thing...

Delusional:

1. an act or instance of deluding. 
2. the state of being deluded. 
3. a false belief or opinion: delusions of grandeur.  
4. Psychiatry. a fixed false belief that is resistant to reason or confrontation with actual fact: a paranoid delusion 

In this instance, why do you say I am delusional.  Is  this too much to process?  Are you going to call me a fucking moron again?  I sure hope so.


  Oh and I am so glad I actually made you laugh, this single act improved my day.


----------



## del (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't agree MORE with Beck. I'm glad somebody has a sack with something in it and calls them as they are. obama IS a racist, period, and sat front and center listening to a frothing at the mouth, whitey hating, *racist ****** *preacher for TWENTY YEARS. Ya, they're both racists... don't pretend they're not.
> ...



whoever told you profanity was x'd out is full of shit.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Hey.........Mr. Shit Stain..............I live in Amarillo, not NY.

Might wanna make a note.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

del said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



I am so sorry and actually forgot what board I was on.  I forgot profanity is alright and so is the word this guy used to describe a black preacher.  Can you see the irony of him calling him a raicst yet describing the preacher with that wrod.  Doesnt that sort of make that poster a racist as well?


----------



## del (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



my only comment would be that i don't use that word.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone know the story about Beck and him first saying there was concentration camps being run by fema, then him saying there weren't? 


Beck, the face of the republican party?  Rush must  be getting pissed.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> Does anyone know the story about Beck and him first saying there was concentration camps being run by fema, then him saying there weren't?
> 
> 
> *Beck, the face of the republican party? Rush must be getting pissed*.


THIS is why i think you are delusional


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the story about Beck and him first saying there was concentration camps being run by fema, then him saying there weren't?
> ...


He is going down the drain.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I am?  Please keep in mind, you just agreed with Dive Con.  You do realize this right?  

Wow.    Dude, seriously, you are allowing yourself to be in the same league as him, voluntarily?  Wow.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


It would be an honor to be in his league.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...




Then get a room.  

Oh and I am very comfortable with you two lovebirds saying I am going down the drain.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1455483-post63.html

You can try to redeem yourself,if you like, it will require  some applied self control , thought and integrity .


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


once again, if you want to show you are NOT a moron, you can start by not putting a space in my name


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



You still dont get it?  Damn.


----------



## Zona (Aug 25, 2009)

OH and its up to 36 sponsors now.  Did I mention that?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 25, 2009)

Will you be upset when Becks corporation buys the slot and sells its own boycott proof spots?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> OH and its up to 36 sponsors now.  Did I mention that?



How many of those 36 never advertized on the Beck program?

How many of those 36 have moved their ads to other timeslots on FNC?

How much revenue has FNC lost because of the actions of those 36?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no, you are the fucking moron that doesnt get it
my name has NOTHING to do with politics, asswipe
and there ISNT a space in it


ok zo na


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Will you be upset when Becks corporation buys the slot and sells its own boycott proof spots?



The upside is that people might see less of that airhead Progressive insurance bitch....


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be upset when Becks corporation buys the slot and sells its own boycott proof spots?
> ...


if i watched the show much, that would make me happy
but they were still on his show last time i did watch
and they are supposed to be one on the zo na list


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't agree MORE with Beck. I'm glad somebody has a sack with something in it and calls them as they are. obama IS a racist, period, and sat front and center listening to a frothing at the mouth, whitey hating, *racist ****** *preacher for TWENTY YEARS. Ya, they're both racists... don't pretend they're not.
> ...



There's no need to beat around the bush. Not here, not else where. obama's preacher pal reverend wright is a racist sons a bitchin' ******! You got a problem with that, tough shit.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be upset when Becks corporation buys the slot and sells its own boycott proof spots?
> ...



Hey! She's one of the few commercial actresses I like.  

Though, the gecko still rules!


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Really?  I dunno what it is, but she just really annoys me...lol


----------



## elvis (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



can't be as bad as that fuckface who brings the entire verizon network with him everywhere he goes.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


its worse


----------



## elvis (Aug 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Can you hear me now?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



 - true...

Him, the FIOS cable guy, and Jarrod from Subway are high on the list....


----------



## elvis (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Oh God I forgot about Jarrod.  I hate that bastard.  I hope he gains ALL that weight back and then some.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


he dont bother me
but the bitch on the progressive insurance is worse than nails on a chalkboard
in fact i would rather hear nails on a chalkboard than her
that doesnt bother me like it does most people


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Her voice ... like mine ... annoys most people.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



   I think it's the way she says "Discount!"...


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


its more the arrogant way she does it


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


OK... convince me reverend wright ISN'T a racist... 

Because if I didn't "KNOW" he was, I wouldn't call him a ******. The guy is a complete pile of frothing at the mouth racist pig shit...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc2FCJ7zWEQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc2FCJ7zWEQ[/ame]


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > OH and its up to 36 sponsors now.  Did I mention that?
> ...




I have said over and over the reason why beck will get past this is because they are not leaving Fox, they only want nothing to do with his show specifically.

Understood now?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



If so, then why are they letting him back on the air?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Way to go Pole Rider, you respond to your perception of a racist with racial epithets.

Hypocrite much?


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



And you respond to my every post with some reference to a PENIS... got a fixation with COCK much ya sleazy little HOMO?


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




That was kind of my point. Why does he call the preacher a name, then call him a racist as if being a racist is a bad thing, since he is a racist himself?  I hope he followed that.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



In other words, this is a non-issue for both Beck and FNC...

Advertisers who never advertised with him in the past will not advertise with him...  And FNC will still collect the revenue from these sponsors who "left" Beck...

I'm sure they're all broke up about this...lol


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Will you be upset when Becks corporation buys the slot and sells its own boycott proof spots?



I would say good for him, but what kind of marketing is that?  Interesting prospect though.


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I agree.  Sponsors leaving a show because the host said something they disagreed with is no a big deal?

I wish they had the balls to just leave fox.  Then we would see how long Mr. Beck would be on.

Agree?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Leaving a highly rated television station makes no business sense to any advertiser, so it comes as no surprise you would suggest this...

Sounds like your goal is to remove pundits you disagree with from the airwaves altogether...


----------



## Zona (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Nope, I just wish these guys would not half ass it.  If you are fundamentally against a person like beck, I don't think you saying...I want nothing to do with Beck any more  is enough...go for broke.  Don't half ass.

Agree?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Again, they're not stupid...   as much as you want them to be dumb, they realize that advertising on a highly rated television station is good strategery for their business...  It comes as no surprise that you wouldn't understand this...

I'm fundamentally against Olbershit, but I don't care what his advertisers do...  Your obsessions with Beck and even Hannity are getting in the way of logical thinking, but again, this comes as no surprise...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Should any voice of dissent  of Obama be silenced?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 26, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So ... you support the vile FCC?


----------



## Zona (Aug 27, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...




OH I get it.  They wanted a message out there..the message was, they want nothing to do with that nut Beck.  Good for them, but they are still a business and they know there are a lot of idiot republicans who listen to fox for their "news", hence the great ratings.  You see, most dems wont only watch the ignorant box for their opinions the way Fox idiot fans do.  Fox ratings prove this.

I get that.  As far as olberman is concerned, yes he is a lefty.  MSNBC is left, Fox is right.

The difference is, Fox lies, MSNBC calls them out on those lies.

Agree?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 27, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I have a thread  for people like you.  here are the sample videos , 
complete beck shows not creatively edited clips 
Please explain what is wrong with  what he says note the time and 
video that you have a problem with and bring your facts  to refute 
Beck statements and prove they are lies ,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453581-post4.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453589-post5.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453592-post6.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453593-post7.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453600-post8.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1453602-post9.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1455009-post51.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1460058-post74.html


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 27, 2009)

That is 3 days of  shows, Since he is such a profligate  liar, I'm certain  you will be able to find plenty of ammunition .


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 27, 2009)

Zona said:


> The difference is, Fox lies, MSNBC calls them out on those lies.
> 
> Agree?



No, I don't...

Since you limit yourself to leftist hack information I certainly understand why your warped mind might believe this....


To quote a great doctor:  "Everybody lies."


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > The difference is, Fox lies, MSNBC calls them out on those lies.
> ...



I can link you to the many lies Fox has told.  Can you link me to one MSNBC has?

Seriously, can you?  If not, then you agree, Fox lies and righty's, msnbc doesn't, and they are of course leaning left.

That is the difference between repulicans and dems in a nutshell.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You say you can but don't, as to your questions, no one has said they can but do. Seriously? You are just being dense again.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2009)

FAUX reports the news?

Shit.........I thought it was a reality show for snobby, right wing assholes.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> FAUX reports the news?
> 
> Shit.........I thought it was a reality show for snobby, right wing assholes.



Our local Fox station is for snobby "left" wing assholes.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm talking about the fucking national channel.  You know, with Billo the Clown, Blech and all the other idiots?

KK..........you appear to have been drinking the GOP kool aid dear.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm talking about the fucking national channel.  You know, with Billo the Clown, Blech and all the other idiots?
> 
> KK..........you appear to have been drinking the GOP kool aid dear.



Only because the lefties on here made the DNC koolaid too bitter to swallow.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> I can link you to the many lies Fox has told.


Not without using a leftist hack site or blog...  Your opinion of truth and lies has been so fundamentally distorted by the bullshit you hear and read spewing forth from loony liberal land that there is no chance for you to recognize either...



> Can you link me to one MSNBC has?
> 
> Seriously, can you?


Can I?  Absolutely...  Will I? No...  For reasons already stated and the fact that you're just a worthless troll not worth my research efforts...



> If not, then you agree, Fox lies and righty's, msnbc doesn't, and they are of course leaning left.


Only a child would come to that conclusion...  When do classes start up again for you?



> That is the difference between repulicans and dems in a nutshell.



"Love to hear more of your theory, but I don't give a crap." _- Dr. House_


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2009)

What about the load of crap that Blech spewed all over his show (radio and tv), about the ladies on the View?

Are you going to tell me that he told the truth then?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> What about the load of crap that Blech spewed all over his show (radio and tv), about the ladies on the View?
> 
> Are you going to tell me that he told the truth then?



I have no idea what you're referring to...

I don't watch or listen to Glenn Beck...


I can tell you that 75% of the ladies on the View are far left flaming asshats, though...  Thats if Hasselback is still on - I don't watch that show either...


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> What about the load of crap that Blech spewed all over his show (radio and tv), about the ladies on the View?
> 
> Are you going to tell me that he told the truth then?



What about the load of crap Michael Moore put into film? Should we shut down Hollywood for that?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > What about the load of crap that Blech spewed all over his show (radio and tv), about the ladies on the View?
> ...



So, without evidence to support or refute, you still prefer to talk out your ass?

Surprising..........didn't think there was room to do that, what with your head up there and all.

You're a disgrace to your avatar.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I don't need to see the show to know who the man is or the effects of advertisers on his show...  



> Surprising..........didn't think there was room to do that, what with your head up there and all.
> 
> You're a disgrace to your avatar.



Have a nice warm cup of fuck yourself...


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I am thinking from his hatred of the self fucking Beck that ABS tried that already and failed.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Fantastic, you can link me to the post in here that shows MSNBC lying then. Great.  Help me out then.

Or just link me to a lie directly on the interwebs that shows MSNBC lying.  That would be great.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I can link you to the many lies Fox has told.
> ...



So thats a no on proof msnbc lies.  No proof, just crap.

None.  All you have is you calling me a troll when you are backed into a corner?  How Dive Con of you.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


how moronic of you zo na


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > What about the load of crap that Blech spewed all over his show (radio and tv), about the ladies on the View?
> ...



What he is talking about is (and this is just quick proof that Beck lies as well as fox) is this..

The title of this you tube non left wing clip is called, Glenn Beck caught lying....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncAl7FG4gEk]YouTube - Glenn Beck Caught Lying[/ame]

This is just a cute little lie.  lol.  Oh and these woman just cackle, I swear.  Bleeeeeh.  But they caught him.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


are you SERIOUS??/
the view, not LEFT wing?


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



What the fuck are you talking about Dive?  That Rosie is a conservative from way back.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Nope, they have the ultimate republican representative, Elizabeth hasselbeck (sp).  She is a genius who got along well with Palin.  

Now back to Beck lying.  Did he?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no, he made a mistake in memory


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



OMFG, you are going with that?  Oh man.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


works for me

btw. you should move that red out of my quote in your sig
and you would know i will admit when i really am wrong
but you are too much of a fucking moron to notice


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> So thats a no on proof msnbc lies.  No proof, just crap.


Yes, you are crap...  kudos for figuring that out...



> None.  All you have is you calling me a troll when you are backed into a corner?  How Dive Con of you.



Well, I was actually being kind...  You're more of a juvenile shitstain with obsessive compulsiveness towards right wing pundits...  You should seek help, but you'd likely milk the gubmint out of the cost of therapy and go back to your obsession anyway...  Boy, if the authorities could see all the posters of Beck, Hannity and Limbaugh that line your bedroom walls - whoo boy - they'd surely put you in the padded room...

Well, zo na - Good luck in public school this semester...  I hope finger painting goes well this year so you aren't left back again...  How embarrassing was that, huh?  After all that studying you did for the final too... tsk-tsk...


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So thats a no on proof msnbc lies.  No proof, just crap.
> ...



yeah apparently he has some sick fetish about nazi uniforms as well.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Sure.  Now get back to leaving me negative marks on everything I do.  Remember, I am supposed to be the moron here.  LOL.  Its to the point where so many people have told me about you and every single thing they said was true so far.


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



you're supposed to be the moron?  you're doing a good job.  Dive has done a good job in labeling you.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > So thats a no on proof msnbc lies.  No proof, just crap.
> ...



I take that as a no on you proving MSNBC lies.  Thats a big fat no on your proof other than attempting to bash me.

Words hurt sir, now I am offended.  

To recap, thats a no to MSNBC lying and you have no proof at all?

Agreed?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


like i give a fuck what you and your fuck buddies say about me
LOL


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you don't care about what Chris and old rocks say about you?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


the proof has already been posted
only you are too much of a fucking moron to get it


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


nope, never have, never will

its just a message board, after all
LOL


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



This is the equivalence to "I know you are, but what am I".  Nice job skippy. Please think about this, you are using Dive Con as some kind of way to make a point?  Seriously, think about that one for a minute.  let it sink in.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


seriously, zo na, seek professional help
you need it almost as much as asholebiker


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Here is how this works...they say things like, hey its on the interwebs, if you are too dumb to get it, that is your fault.  

THAT ALWAYS MEANS YOU HAVE NO PROOF.   None.  

It is true what they said about you.


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



nope.  just calling it like I see it, Josef.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no. its been posted for you several times, moron


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Stick to calling everyone with sense a moron.  You do it so well.  I know its all you have and remember, I told you what level you are on as you do it. 

It is true what they said.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Words hurt sir, now I am offended.



Coming from someone mocking the holocaust, I find that hard to believe...

Agreed?


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Link me to one or see the highlighted area above.


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah because everyone with an individual dressed like a nazi  in their avatar is sensible.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


i'll call you what i please, fucknuts


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


i could be wrong, because i dont remember what thread it was in, but they have been posted to you MULTIPLE times

so fuck off asswipe


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Words hurt sir, now I am offended.
> ...



How is my av mocking the holocaust?  Calling Obama (a black man) an Nazi isn't mocking the holocaust?

By the way, I have received so many responses pertaining to my Av.  Most positive but here is a question to you since you think its negative, why do you continue to miss the gay reference?


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



show us where any of us called obama a Nazi, you simple minded fuckhead.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So thats a *no* on a link.  Moron indeed.  Come on dude, one idiot in here was actually backing you up.  He has to feel like a silly goose now.  LOL


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Why?  You obviously don't know the definition of the word "lie"...

so far all you've posted is leftist hackness...  If you're not going to bring youer A-Game, why should anyone else?


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Show me where I said any of you in here called him one.  Show me.  I will get a beer and get comfortable waiting.  

OH and by the way, still waiting.

Did you hear about the idiot  IN HERE who was backing up Dive Con.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Link to me calling anyone a Nazi, please...




> By the way, I have received so many responses pertaining to my Av.  Most positive but here is a question to you since you think its negative, why do you continue to miss the gay reference?


I really don't care that you're gay...


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So, still no links to MSNBC lying about anything?  That's a NO to MSNBC lying?


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...





Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



See above please.  Birds of a feather I suppose.


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No.  Did you hear about the piece of shit fuckstain who tarnished the holocaust to make a political point?  Well did you Adolf?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


its been posted to you, and you deny it has
what makes you think i would continue to post the same shit to a fucking moron like you?
i'm not insane, like YOU are
if you think Hannity is anything like a nazi, you are insane
and your "coming out" thing, has NOTHING to do with homosexuality
that just more stupidity on your part
it was refering to him coming out as a fucking nazi you moron
you are too stupid even to understand THAT stupid fucking image


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Still waiting.


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



you're right.  Olberführer and Madcow never lie about anything.  you stupid fuck.  You and msnbc are like these nuts who watch Pat Robertson 24/7.  Except on Msnbc, it's the Ossiah they are glorifying.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I didnt call Hannity a Nazi.  Could you link me to that please?  Show me where I said he was a Nazi.


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



it's in your avatar you stupid cum stain.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


amazing, isnt it


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So that's a no, then? You have no evidence of anyone here calling 0bama a Nazi?

So your excuse for the Nazi reference is that other people are doing it to Barry Zero so that makes it OK for you to do it too?  

Are you OK with people who call Barry Zero a Nazi? (sounds like you *aren't*, since you mentioned it)

So your condemning an action by others while performing the same action?

"But Mom, Jimmy does it why can't I?"

How mature, zo na...


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Is Madcow on MSNBC now?  I hope not. He sucks.  If so, can you link  me to a lie he has told since getting there...oh and I will ask but I know better, can you link me to a lie told by Olbermann?  (I know you cant but had to ask).

I really don't think Madcow is on MSNBC, but I could be wrong.  Hmmm.  Again, link me to a lie he has told since getting there though, please.


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Jesus H Christ, this Zona character is braindead.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Do you think this is that "girlforbush28" fuckwad from elsewhere on Algore's interwebs?

Same stupid style...  Maybe they're life-partners....


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


you dumb fuck
he was talking about maddow
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


seems about the same, doesnt it


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Please see my highlighted area's above.  Thank you doodie head.    The irony of you calling me immature and spelling my name zo na is priceless.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Even better.  I know for a fact she is borderline genius.  Can you provide me a link to her lying, EVER?  That would be fantastic.  If not, then you lose?  If not, then you will just call me a moron and not have any proof Maddow lied?

Waiting.  

Oh  and still waiting.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


LOL
kinda like how you put a space in MY name


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Where?    If that is what you are seeing, that is fine.  Exactly who is it offending?


----------



## elvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Hitler was a borderline genius too.  oh wait, I was going to make a point but then I remember you are fond of Nazis.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Are you OK with people who call Barry Zero a Nazi? (sounds like you *aren't*, since you mentioned it)
> ...



So you are unwilling to answer this question?  I understand why such a simple question would be ignored by someone like you...


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Link me to where I said I was mature?  Besides, a space in your name makes way more sense than one in mine.  Here is the difference though, a space in mine means nothing, in yours its funny.  Dive Con.  Get it...its a knee slapper.  

Agree?


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



You have been ignoring mine for an hour now. Can you show me where MSNBC lied?  

Again, if I offend any Jewish person in here with my av. I will remove it immediately.  

If I offend right winger nutcases, so be it.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no, because my name isnt political, asswipe


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



How do you consider a failed painter a genius?  Seriously?  How?  

Wow.

Oh and you think my av has anything to do with me liking Nazi's?  Ok, stick on that.  Ask anyone you want if they think I am showing love for Nazi's by putting Hannity's face in there.  LOL  Only a right winger could see Hannity's face and a nazi uniform and think there is some kind of affection in there.  

Wow.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So you're OK with people calling 0bama a Nazi?

Odd, since you brought it up earlier as a rebuttal...


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I aid its ok to call Obama a Nazi?  I did?

Oh and still waiting for those links proving you right about MSNBC lying.
Help me out please.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


your avatar is a reflection on YOU


LOL


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Link me to where I said it was political.  (I know, I know, you cant). 

You have to admit, Dive Con is funny in a Andrew Dice Clay sort of way.

Agree?


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


Well if you don't that would make you a hypocrite...  So do you or don't you?



> Oh and still waiting for those links proving you right about MSNBC lying.
> Help me out please.


I already told you I wouldn't...  I never said I can't...  Please link to where I said I can't...  I'll sit here and have a beer while waiting for you to provide the link saying I can't...

Agreed?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


no, asshole


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, enough of laughing at the stupidity known as zo na...

There are other more interesting threads here...


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Does it offend you.  If it offends right  wing nuts, then I done did good.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Why wont you again?  Because you cant, right?  Just sayin.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Well, enough of laughing at the stupidity known as zo na...
> 
> There are other more interesting threads here...



He called me immature yet he thinks its offensive to misspell my name.  Oh the irony.  yes, I do spell Dive Con's name that way, but I never said I *was* mature.  lol

By the way....

It really has been fun beating you three up by myself.  Easy but really fun. (oh and psssst. you should think about the other two.  You are in their league now and that is really sad).


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Well, enough of laughing at the stupidity known as zo na...
> ...


you should think about the "league" you are in


and here zo na is, claiming yet another "win on the interwebs"
TFF


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Outstanding retort, republican.  Keep representing.  You are doing a fine job for the right wingers.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


yes, you fucking moron, i am currently a registered republican
never denied it

but you remain a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Outstanding retort, republican. Keep representing. You are doing a fine job for the right wingers.


----------



## Zona (Aug 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Actually sir, it was you who started the whole, Zona wins on the inter webs thing, not me. Please see my signature.  Thank you.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


wow, you are even more stupid that i previously thought



btw, since you are more stupid than i thought you were, that post in your sig, was SARCASM
sorry to actually have to explain that to you


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 28, 2009)

Zona said:


> Fantastic, you can link me to the post in here that shows MSNBC lying then. Great.  Help me out then.
> 
> Or just link me to a lie directly on the interwebs that shows MSNBC lying.  That would be great.



Well why dont you check out Glenn's show from Thursday 08-27-09. If you are really that interested.


----------



## Zona (Aug 29, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic, you can link me to the post in here that shows MSNBC lying then. Great.  Help me out then.
> ...



This is the only Glenn Beck show I am interested in..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0x-DOiDzp8]YouTube - Glenn Beck: Get Off My Phone (Lose My Mind mix)[/ame]


----------



## paperview (Aug 29, 2009)

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


That's hilarious.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 29, 2009)

Only the sheep follow the Obama administration, no questions asked. Sheep is all you are, sheep

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLcilJGPo68]YouTube - Hey There Obama (Drink the Kool Aid)[/ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/rhondalg



I challenge you to become something more than a sheep to slaughter, prove beck wrong, go ahead. 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## paperview (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Zona (Aug 29, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Only the sheep follow the Obama administration, no questions asked. Sheep is all you are, sheep
> 
> YouTube - Hey There Obama (Drink the Kool Aid)http://www.youtube.com/user/rhondalg
> 
> ...



The irony of you calling someone a sheep, then asking people to watch beck is priceless.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 29, 2009)

Zona said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Only the sheep follow the Obama administration, no questions asked. Sheep is all you are, sheep
> ...



How can you be critical of someone without watching them. 

Logic .... not your specialty.

Pixie! That was hilarious! Good find. Here's mine, just to piss off the Beck haters:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGNJirGai4]YouTube - NoCountry[/ame]


----------



## paperview (Aug 29, 2009)

A cartoon music video.  

That about sums up conservo-thought.


----------



## Zona (Aug 29, 2009)

For you dive con..

Total number of companies that refuse to have ads run on Glenn Beck: 48 

To date (8/28/09), here is the full list of sponsors that have *pulled ads *from the Glenn Beck Program on Fox News:
&#8226;Allergan (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Ally Bank/GMAC Financial Services (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Ancestry.com (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Applebee&#8217;s (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Ashley Furniture (added 8/28/09)
&#8226;AT&T (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Bank of America (added 8/25/09) ***
&#8226;Bell & Howell (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Best Buy (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Blaine Labs (anti-fungal & scar treatments) (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Brez (anti-snoring strips) by Airware Inc. (added 8/21/09)
&#8226;Broadview Security (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Campbell&#8217;s Soup Co. (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Clorox (added 8/23/09)
&#8226;Closing.com (Closing Corp.) (added 8/28/09) (read statement here)
&#8226;CVS (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;DirecTV (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;DITECH (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Elations Co. (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Farmers Insurance
&#8226;FreeCreditReport.com/Experian (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;GEICO
&#8226;General Mills (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Healthy Choice (owned by CongAgra)
&#8226;Johnson & Johnson (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;KRAFT Foods (added 8/20/09) (read statement here)
&#8226;Lawyers.com (owned by LexisNexis)
&#8226;Lowe&#8217;s (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Men&#8217;s Wearhouse
&#8226;NutriSystem (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Procter & Gamble
&#8226;Progressive Insurance
&#8226;Radio Shack
&#8226;Re-Bath (added 8/17/09)
&#8226;Regions Financial Corporation (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Roche
&#8226;Sanof-Aventis
&#8226;Sargento Cheese
&#8226;S.C. Johnson*
&#8226;Sprint (added 8/23/09)
&#8226;SAM (Store and Move) (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;State Farm Insurance
&#8226;Travelers Insurance (added 8/27/09)
&#8226;Travelocity
&#8226;UPS (added 8/23/09)**
&#8226;Verizon Wireless (added 8/21/09)
&#8226;Vonage (added 8/24/09)
&#8226;Walmart (added 8/17/09)
* [I am seeing conflicting data regarding S.C. Johnson.  There are multiple responses from this company floating around now.  I am noting this, for now, until I can sort it out.]

** [UPS has actually pulled all ads from the Fox News Channel.  However, they note that this departure from FNC may only be temporary.]

**** [Bank of America stated that any ads that were run during Glenn Beck were a mistake and should not have been there in the first place.  They promise not to let this happen again.]*

List of Glenn Beck Sponsors/Advertisers: Dropped & Remaining « Another War of Jenkins' Ear

I also just read that UPS is going to pull all adds from Fox.  Now this is kind of a big deal since the others stayed with fox, they just wanted off that nuts show.  I always said Beck would be fine because Fox was not losing money, only Becks show.  UPS may be starting a trend.  I will link the ups story later.


Comments?


----------



## Zona (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I have watched enough clips of him on you tube and read enough of his quotes to know he is a freaking nut.

There is no way I will watch his show and help his ratings.  Him, or Hannity.  There is enough info on them on the Internet to know I want nothing to do with actually watching that Fox, fair and balanced show.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> A cartoon music video.
> 
> That about sums up conservo-thought.



I made the animation, am I a conservative now?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 29, 2009)

Zona said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Okay ... so then someone who has only seen clips of Obama from right wing blogs and read quotes of him can call him a piece of shit to ... 

Logic ... not your specialty.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 29, 2009)

How many more sponsors can he lose?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 29, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> How many more sponsors can he lose?



None of those are sponsors in the list, and most of those companies never even had ads running during his show in the beginning.


----------



## paperview (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > A cartoon music video.
> ...


From what I've read, it seems like it to me.

And your video didn't play much...it kept cutting out every few seconds.  

What I saw: Cartoons.

If that's your thing, hey ...great.


----------



## Zona (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



What else are they going to comment from, an entire speech of his or a snippet of what Obama said?

Tell me I cant get the gist of Becks show from the internet.  Are you this dense?

I don't watch Rush or Hannity either, but I can get their opinions on anything from the web.  You do understand this concept right?

Its like sparing with a child, seriously.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Yo, Sushi Boy Dive ****..........your pussy is bleeding.

BTW, isn't registered republican and fucking moron the same thing?


----------



## Zona (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > How many more sponsors can he lose?
> ...



To date (8/28/09), here is the full list of sponsors that have pulled ads from the Glenn Beck Program on Fox News


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



You need to upgrade your Flash or set it to low quality then, if it's "cutting out", Youtube is going overboard on their updates lately and most people can't keep up.

However, I sound conservative now because Obama Pod People have made me too ashamed of claiming liberal lately.


----------



## paperview (Aug 29, 2009)

All my other youtubes work fine and without a glitch, 'cept yours.

Could be a temp. glitch tho.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 29, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


nope, not to rational people
but then, you arent rational
seek out professional help


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> All my other youtubes work fine and without a glitch, 'cept yours.
> 
> Could be a temp. glitch tho.


it played fine for me
and my puter is an old athlon 2800+ with 2 gigs of ram


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 29, 2009)

paperview said:


> All my other youtubes work fine and without a glitch, 'cept yours.
> 
> Could be a temp. glitch tho.



*shrugs* Don't know, because they reformat the videos to their own format anyway, so any problems with it on Youtube are not mine. Try it here: Digital Noise Graffiti


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Yep...................I can count on the one trick pony and his seek out professional help.

Yo, Sushi Boy Slut, you DO realize that I have 2 (count 'em.......TWO), certificates from the US Navy saying that I'm sane.

I had to get 'em so that I could have a Top Secret Clearance.

I already have sought professional help, and guess what...........I'm saner than you!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 29, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


i only say that to a very limited few
you really do need it


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 30, 2009)

Like I said........one trick pony.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 30, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I said........one trick pony.


my advice to you remains the same
till you start to show that it doesnt apply

i'll be waiting


----------



## REVxERIK (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> I wish libroids would spend just half the time and energy on politicians as they do they do on pundits...
> 
> Distorted priorities...



Liberals do. Palin, Sanford, Cheney, Bush, the list goes on and on.

That being said i think our priorities are wack. Why do care so much what Glenn Beck thinks? he's not a political scientist, he's just a loud mormon with strange opinions he came to without research.

Liberals need to lay off. Conservatives need to check facts.


----------



## miishkoons+an (Oct 21, 2010)

How will I know who to vote for. Always,Pres. elects say one thing and do another .Always in a socialist way, although, me, it seems U.S.A. is socialistic ran country tetete.


----------

